# Judo in Santa Fe or Taos NM



## barnaby (Jan 27, 2007)

If anyone can do a quick check on your extended circuit, I'm looking for a Judo school to visit in Santa Fe or Taos (or training partner).  I sometimes train for something called Shuai-chiao competitions, which are a Chinese thing but nearer to Judo than to anything being practiced that I know of in this area.
thanks


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2007)

I know there's BJJ there but I don't know about Judo...


----------

